# Just A Question About Coon Dogs!!



## .....Is What I Like (Feb 25, 2010)

As I sit back and read many of these posts, and have posted on some topics before. I often wonder what is all the big fuss about dogs? There are some die hard fans of BLUE DOGS on this forum. So my question is to you guys.  WHAT QUALITIES MAKE THE BLUE DOG SUPERIOR TO A WALKER AND EVERY OTHER BREED??? I am sure everyone is wanting to hear from you experts on this subject matter so please let everyone on here know. Thanks for your time.


----------



## thomas gose (Feb 25, 2010)

There is nothing superior about a blue dog.


----------



## bluedog37379 (Feb 25, 2010)

I will give you my thought on the matter. When I was a young boy of 13, I heard the first long bawl of a blue dog and fell in love with it and over 30 years later I am still hunting them. I do not care what anyone else hunts. I feel it is just like other sports. How fun would it be if everyone pulled for the same team? The guys I hunt with the most, one hunts walkers and the other hunts red bones and we all have a great time just giving the other grief. Depending on whose dog does the best that night. ( but it is usually blue LOL )


----------



## jackmelson (Feb 25, 2010)

All in what u like except for a slick treeing   walker dawg.


----------



## all ticked up (Feb 25, 2010)

.....Is What I Like said:


> As I sit back and read many of these posts, and have posted on some topics before. I often wonder what is all the big fuss about dogs? There are some die hard fans of BLUE DOGS on this forum. So my question is to you guys.  WHAT QUALITIES MAKE THE BLUE DOG SUPERIOR TO A WALKER AND EVERY OTHER BREED??? I am sure everyone is wanting to hear from you experts on this subject matter so please let everyone on here know. Thanks for your time.



what is your is yours on why walkers are the superior


----------



## .....Is What I Like (Feb 25, 2010)

I never said walkers were surperior, i was just asking a question. and besides i have seen your blue dog go and tree them coons, i think 6 or 7 in two nites.


----------



## .....Is What I Like (Feb 25, 2010)

To mr. melson, why do you say all walkers are slick treeing idiots, if it is all in what you like, then what is that you like about the blueticks? I mean you can say that these walkers are slick treeing but what makes the blue dog better???


----------



## willcox (Feb 25, 2010)

cant wait to see how us bluetickers get blamed for where this thread goes.


----------



## thomas gose (Feb 25, 2010)

willcox said:


> cant wait to see how us bluetickers get blamed for where this thread goes.


----------



## jmfdakaniterider2 (Feb 25, 2010)

Why do people drive chevys, fords, dodge and toyota?????
Because it is what they want!!!!!!blue dogs are what I like .......


so to those that say th Mafia starts all this crap over and over just take a look around ..... 

IWIL ain't saw you on here in a while ... they let you out of rehab so now you bashin bluedogs again


----------



## jmfdakaniterider2 (Feb 25, 2010)

willcox said:


> cant wait to see how us bluetickers get blamed for where this thread goes.



it will be all our fault 4 sure


----------



## .....Is What I Like (Feb 25, 2010)

well first of all my friend, i have not bashed a dog yet. I asked opinions on dogs and yall all take it the wrong way. Have I said anything cross about a blue dog. Yall are just to narrow minded to answer a question. All you can do is sit back and say i am ragging your dogs.


----------



## all ticked up (Feb 25, 2010)

.....is what i like said:


> i never said walkers were surperior, i was just asking a question. And besides i have seen your blue dog go and tree them coons, i think 6 or 7 in two nites.



goody goody i got got good blueticks


----------



## .....Is What I Like (Feb 25, 2010)

You got good dogs, see this is what i mean, why cant they just be coondogs, no matter the breed. I get on here and everybody jumps down my throat. I believe that there are good dogs from all lines, and sorry dogs to. So why cant coondogs just be coondogs. Cause there are good English, Black and Tans, Walkers, and Blueticks, all considered coondogs.


----------



## thomas gose (Feb 25, 2010)

jmfdakaniterider2 said:


> it will be all our fault 4 sure



i agree!


----------



## willcox (Feb 25, 2010)

Hey gose you should go back to the old avitar. Are the two walkers in your avitar a pair or what? Does one trail and the other tree ?


----------



## all ticked up (Feb 25, 2010)

.....Is What I Like said:


> You got good dogs, see this is what i mean, why cant they just be coondogs, no matter the breed. I get on here and everybody jumps down my throat. I believe that there are good dogs from all lines, and sorry dogs to. So why cant coondogs just be coondogs. Cause there are good English, Black and Tans, Walkers, and Blueticks, all considered coondogs.



i can say that i got two coondogs and five coonhounds if i had another breed i would still have coondogs because i am not afraid to cull


----------



## willcox (Feb 25, 2010)

.....Is What I Like said:


> As I sit back and read many of these posts, and have posted on some topics before. I often wonder what is all the big fuss about dogs? There are some die hard fans of BLUE DOGS on this forum. So my question is to you guys.  WHAT QUALITIES MAKE THE BLUE DOG SUPERIOR TO A WALKER AND EVERY OTHER BREED??? I am sure everyone is wanting to hear from you experts on this subject matter so please let everyone on here know. Thanks for your time.



I SAY ABOUT 95 % OF ALL BREEDS THAT I HAVE SEEN LATELY NEED A BULLET.


----------



## jmfdakaniterider2 (Feb 25, 2010)

.....Is What I Like said:


> well first of all my friend, i have not bashed a dog yet. I asked opinions on dogs and yall all take it the wrong way. Have I said anything cross about a blue dog. Yall are just to narrow minded to answer a question. All you can do is sit back and say i am ragging your dogs.



you sure started this 1 out wrong.........

I like BD37379 went coon huntin with a bluedog many moons ago and was hooked from then on.... had i went with a walcur that first time it my have been the other way around.....

not narrow minded here just set in my ways ............


----------



## willcox (Feb 25, 2010)

Watch out boys i see gatorsucker is lurking around too.


----------



## jmfdakaniterider2 (Feb 25, 2010)

willcox said:


> Watch out boys i see gatorsucker is lurking around too.



Ya must get connected to the web bout every 3 months where they live


----------



## Blue Iron (Feb 25, 2010)

I don't don't think all Blue dogs are superior, just mine.



























Seriously though, I like a dog that can take a bad track and run and tree it like a good track. I've hunted with a few, not many but a few Walker dogs that can do this.

I've hunted with a heap more that this Blue dog will strike, run and tree the coon in short order and the other dog never knew it existed. I personally like that a bunch.

I started with Blueticks and none have given me any reason to change.


----------



## .....Is What I Like (Feb 25, 2010)

Nah, i have been connected for a while, just have to train and keep training, dont have much time for computer hunting. I cant keep a dog penned up for months at the time and expect them to tree coons. I guess you can do all the training you need from the computer desk.


----------



## willcox (Feb 25, 2010)

I USED TO" TRAIN "BIRD DOGS BUT NEVER HAD TO "TRAIN" A COONHOUND JUST TAKE THEM HUNTING.MAYBE THATS WHY I AINT GOT NOTHING. HOW DO YOU "TRAIN " ONE TO TREE OLE RICKY ???


----------



## jmfdakaniterider2 (Feb 25, 2010)

.....Is What I Like said:


> Nah, i have been connected for a while, just have to train and keep training, dont have much time for computer hunting. I cant keep a dog penned up for months at the time and expect them to tree coons. I guess you can do all the training you need from the computer desk.



You and the others can say all you want about me computer hunting , but do you watch my every move to know just what I do????

I thought this thread was about coon dogs and not bashin me , but that is fine cause it really shows the good side of you son...


----------



## .....Is What I Like (Feb 25, 2010)

Well you know, we hunt these slick treeing walkers and you gotta bust there Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ---- and send them on. there are quite a few things that you can do and you know them just as well as i do. I have trained some bird dogs to, but most of them dont take much training just carry them hunting with the other dogs, it is bred in them to point a quail. So training is just kinda touching them up. If you dont have to train them then that means you can set them up for 5 years and they will go hunt just like they would when you were hunting them every night when they were 2 or 3. JMO but it takes some training. For instance what if you cut a dog loose as a pup and it bayed armidillos and it continuously bayed them everytime you cut the dog loose. You had to whip the dog to keep it from baying dillas that is training dont you think???


----------



## .....Is What I Like (Feb 25, 2010)

I never said you dont go hunting niterider. You could go every nite for all i know. I am just saying that i dont have much time to get on the computer cause i am hunting and i cant get what i need to get done on the computer, i never said you were a computer hunter, you take things all the wrong way.


----------



## .....Is What I Like (Feb 25, 2010)

I mean you may be on your phone walking to trees and lookin at this for all i know


----------



## jmfdakaniterider2 (Feb 25, 2010)

.....Is What I Like said:


> Nah, i have been connected for a while, just have to train and keep training, dont have much time for computer hunting. I cant keep a dog penned up for months at the time and expect them to tree coons. I guess you can do all the training you need from the computer desk.





.....Is What I Like said:


> I never said you dont go hunting niterider. You could go every nite for all i know. I am just saying that i dont have much time to get on the computer cause i am hunting and i cant get what i need to get done on the computer, i never said you were a computer hunter, you take things all the wrong way.





I take things the wrong way ???? 
Oh well a blues man is never right on here anyway!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## thomas gose (Feb 25, 2010)

willcox said:


> Hey gose you should go back to the old avitar. Are the two walkers in your avitar a pair or what? Does one trail and the other tree ?



just a pair of walkers. they will both track and tree alone or with company.


----------



## thomas gose (Feb 25, 2010)

jmfdakaniterider2 said:


> I take things the wrong way ????
> Oh well a blues man is never right on here anyway!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



I agree!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jmfdakaniterider2 (Feb 25, 2010)

thomas gose said:


> I agree!!!!!!!!!



A man of many words!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## thomas gose (Feb 25, 2010)

jmfdakaniterider2 said:


> A man of many words!!!!!!!!!!!!!



LOL we met ol Wilcox down in albany but never found you he said you seen us coming and ran to hide? just sayin, whats up with that?


----------



## willcox (Feb 25, 2010)

.....Is What I Like said:


> Well you know, we hunt these slick treeing walkers and you gotta bust there Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ---- and send them on. there are quite a few things that you can do and you know them just as well as i do. I have trained some bird dogs to, but most of them dont take much training just carry them hunting with the other dogs, it is bred in them to point a quail. So training is just kinda touching them up. If you dont have to train them then that means you can set them up for 5 years and they will go hunt just like they would when you were hunting them every night when they were 2 or 3. JMO but it takes some training. For instance what if you cut a dog loose as a pup and it bayed armidillos and it continuously bayed them everytime you cut the dog loose. You had to whip the dog to keep it from baying dillas that is training dont you think???



GUESS WE JUST DEAL WITH DIFFERENT KINDS OF DOGS OR SOMETHING. ALWAYS BEEN ALOT OF WORK TO GET A BIRD DOG WHOAING TO VOICE , RETRIEVING , BACKING, RETRIEVING , ETC. TO REALLY GET ONE BROKE LIKE THEY ARE SUPPOSED TO BE  BUT THEN AGAIN I WAS PROBABLY HUNTING THE WRONG BREED OF BIRD DOG TOO   NEVER SEEN A HOUND THAT I COULD "TRAIN "TO RUN A TRACK ANY BETTER OR TREE ANY HARDER  OR TRAIN TO HUNT LIKE I WANTED. ALL I HAVE EVER BEEN ABLE TO DO WAS TRY TO BRING OUT THE TOOLS PUP WAS BORN WITH  BY PUTTING HIM IN THE WOODS. IF  I HAVE TRASH PROBLEMS I BREAK THEM . GUESS IN ADDITION TO FOOLING WITH SORRY BOOTICKS I'M JUST NOT UP TO DATE ON "TRAINING A HOUND" EITHER.


----------



## jmfdakaniterider2 (Feb 25, 2010)

thomas gose said:


> LOL we met ol Wilcox down in albany but never found you he said you seen us coming and ran to hide? just sayin, whats up with that?



LOL don't think it happened that way cause I was the only one there with my Mafia shirt on......


----------



## willcox (Feb 25, 2010)

thomas gose said:


> LOL we met ol Wilcox down in albany but never found you he said you seen us coming and ran to hide? just sayin, whats up with that?



THEY HAD THE AMBULANCE FOLLOWING OLE KNIGHT AROUND AT ALBANY JUST WAITING FOR AN EPISODE. THEY HAD TO GO ON A CALL SO THEY HAD A HOG HUNTER WITH HIS PATCH KIT FOLLOW HIM AROUND THE REST OF THE DAY


----------



## thomas gose (Feb 25, 2010)

willcox said:


> GUESS WE JUST DEAL WITH DIFFERENT KINDS OF DOGS OR SOMETHING. ALWAYS BEEN ALOT OF WORK TO GET A BIRD DOG WHOAING TO VOICE , RETRIEVING , BACKING, RETRIEVING , ETC. TO REALLY GET ONE BROKE LIKE THEY ARE SUPPOSED TO BE  BUT THEN AGAIN I WAS PROBABLY HUNTING THE WRONG BREED OF BIRD DOG TOO   NEVER SEEN A HOUND THAT I COULD "TRAIN "TO RUN A TRACK ANY BETTER OR TREE ANY HARDER  OR TRAIN TO HUNT LIKE I WANTED. ALL I HAVE EVER BEEN ABLE TO DO WAS TRY TO BRING OUT THE TOOLS PUP WAS BORN WITH  BY PUTTING HIM IN THE WOODS. IF  I HAVE TRASH PROBLEMS I BREAK THEM . GUESS IN ADDITION TO FOOLING WITH SORRY BOOTICKS I'M JUST NOT UP TO DATE ON "TRAINING A HOUND" EITHER.



bout the smartest things ive read from a blueticker! a hound either has it or dont and you cant train them just tune them i think if i could keep up and smell what they do it might be different though!


----------



## thomas gose (Feb 25, 2010)

jmfdakaniterider2 said:


> LOL don't think it happened that way cause I was the only one there with my Mafia shirt on......





willcox said:


> THEY HAD THE AMBULANCE FOLLOWING OLE KNIGHT AROUND AT ALBANY JUST WAITING FOR AN EPISODE. THEY HAD TO GO ON A CALL SO THEY HAD A HOG HUNTER WITH HIS PATCH KIT FOLLOW HIM AROUND THE REST OF THE DAY



LOL ive hunted with several blueticks with this very problem!!


----------



## jmfdakaniterider2 (Feb 25, 2010)

willcox said:


> THEY HAD THE AMBULANCE FOLLOWING OLE KNIGHT AROUND AT ALBANY JUST WAITING FOR AN EPISODE. THEY HAD TO GO ON A CALL SO THEY HAD A HOG HUNTER WITH HIS PATCH KIT FOLLOW HIM AROUND THE REST OF THE DAY



Naw I took my Meds .... I sware I did........


----------



## .....Is What I Like (Feb 25, 2010)

Alright, well guys just wanted to see how fast you all could get your feathers ruffled and take offense to a simple question ie> the start of this thread. It doesnt take to long for most of you to get off topic. It started out with a question that a few have answered but other than that you guys went way off topic just like i knew you would because yall have to make something out of nothing. Well i am out for three months. Maybe i will have something interesting to discuss next time. maybe you guys can take notes about learning to stay on topic when asked a question. Until next time hope all is well and happy hunting!!!!!Phathead


----------



## jmfdakaniterider2 (Feb 25, 2010)

.....Is What I Like said:


> Alright, well guys just wanted to see how fast you all could get your feathers ruffled and take offense to a simple question ie> the start of this thread. It doesnt take to long for most of you to get off topic. It started out with a question that a few have answered but other than that you guys went way off topic just like i knew you would because yall have to make something out of nothing. Well i am out for three months. Maybe i will have something interesting to discuss next time. maybe you guys can take notes about learning to stay on topic when asked a question. Until next time hope all is well and happy hunting!!!!!Phathead



can't stay away long enough as far as I'm concerned


----------



## willcox (Feb 25, 2010)

.....Is What I Like said:


> Alright, well guys just wanted to see how fast you all could get your feathers ruffled and take offense to a simple question ie> the start of this thread. It doesnt take to long for most of you to get off topic. It started out with a question that a few have answered but other than that you guys went way off topic just like i knew you would because yall have to make something out of nothing. Well i am out for three months. Maybe i will have something interesting to discuss next time. maybe you guys can take notes about learning to stay on topic when asked a question. Until next time hope all is well and happy hunting!!!!!Phathead



ENJOY THAT "TRAINING" AND I BEEN WAITING FOR YOU TO REFER TO THE ORIGINAL QUESTION AGAIN. MY ANSWER IS 20 + YRS OF TRIAL AND ERROR MAKE THEM MY BREED OF CHOICE . NO BREED IS SUPERIOR AND ALL HAVE FAULTS . WHY DO SOME DEER HUNTERS SHOOT NOTHING BUT BUCKS AND OTHERS SHOOT DOES ? WHY DO SOME FOLKS PREFER BASS FISHING AND OTHERS BREAM FISHING? OTHERS ARE JUST HAPPY TO BE FISHING FOR ANYTHING? DIFFERENCE IS WHAT MAKES LIFE INTERESTING. GLAD YOU WERE ENTERTAINED AND GOT WHAT YOU WERE LOOKING FOR


----------



## Country_boy1990 (Feb 25, 2010)

My redbones will out hunt any blue dog!


----------



## Blue Iron (Feb 25, 2010)

Country_boy1990 said:


> My redbones will out hunt any blue dog!


 
Wanna lay some money on the hood?


----------



## jackmelson (Feb 25, 2010)

Enjoy your walkers  is what u like i did for the last 25 years   hope u tree a bunch but i rather  hunt blackdogs  thats what i grew up hunting maybe i want make many trees but maybe i want wear my garmin out and pickup  trying keep up with them race horses.


----------



## cooner83 (Feb 25, 2010)

Do you want to walk to trees or coons lol op2:


----------



## cooner83 (Feb 25, 2010)

As you can see i walk to ALOT of trees
Im going BLUE


----------



## jaybo81 (Feb 25, 2010)

.....Is What I Like said:


> Alright, well guys just wanted to see how fast you all could get your feathers ruffled and take offense to a simple question ie> the start of this thread. It doesnt take to long for most of you to get off topic. It started out with a question that a few have answered but other than that you guys went way off topic just like i knew you would because yall have to make something out of nothing. Well i am out for three months. Maybe i will have something interesting to discuss next time. maybe you guys can take notes about learning to stay on topic when asked a question. Until next time hope all is well and happy hunting!!!!!Phathead


your ole matts buddy aint ya we hunted together tonight he said you were tryin to get a few feathers ruffled lol!


----------



## hoopdaddy (Feb 26, 2010)

If it aint blue it wont do


----------



## evan ashley (Feb 26, 2010)

hoop that blue colored or tri colored dog you got is part walker now!!!!!!!! lol but no joke he is a dog that trees coons and probably more coons then most anything.


----------



## jmfdakaniterider2 (Feb 26, 2010)

jaybo81 said:


> your ole matts buddy aint ya we hunted together tonight he said you were tryin to get a few feathers ruffled lol!



See ya'll here is the proof .... He did not really want an answer to his question he was just stirin the pot

So the Mafia gets blamed for startin trouble ?????????


Ya'll pot stirs can KMA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## willcox (Feb 26, 2010)

jmfdakaniterider2 said:


> See ya'll here is the proof .... He did not really want an answer to his question he was just stirin the pot
> 
> So the Mafia gets blamed for startin trouble ?????????
> 
> ...



JIMBO YOU SURE HAVE BEEN SENSITIVE ON HERE THE LAST LITTLE WHILE. ARE YOU SURE YOU AINT MISSED SOME OF THEM MEDS????RELAX AND ENJOY THE FUN AND GAMES


----------



## jmfdakaniterider2 (Feb 26, 2010)

willcox said:


> JIMBO YOU SURE HAVE BEEN SENSITIVE ON HERE THE LAST LITTLE WHILE. ARE YOU SURE YOU AINT MISSED SOME OF THEM MEDS????RELAX AND ENJOY THE FUN AND GAMES



Need to up them I'm sure willcox .....

Just hard to deal with a bunch of pre school Walcur hunters that post stupid stuff here .(NOT ALL JUST SOME)


----------



## gatorswearjeanshorts (Feb 26, 2010)

willcox said:


> Watch out boys i see gatorsucker is lurking around too.



Yep you caught me lurking around in the bushes.....I've got to the point where I could care less about posting on here.  It just gets old that even when someone poses a serious question to forum members it somehow gets twisted into a urination contest as to which breed is the best.  I know the "great debate" will never be settled.  All we can do is pick a hound out, put some huntin time on it, and decide if it suits what you are looking for.  

The only reason I made this post is that it irks me to no end that no matter what myself or phathed post on here, we are always wrong or bashing someone or their dog.  I know I have made some shots at people on here in the past, but it was to those who I thought could handle a little ragging.


----------



## jmfdakaniterider2 (Feb 26, 2010)

gatorswearjeanshorts said:


> Yep you caught me lurking around in the bushes.....I've got to the point where I could care less about posting on here.  It just gets old that even when someone poses a serious question to forum members it somehow gets twisted into a urination contest as to which breed is the best.  I know the "great debate" will never be settled.  All we can do is pick a hound out, put some huntin time on it, and decide if it suits what you are looking for.
> 
> The only reason I made this post is that it irks me to no end that no matter what myself or phathed post on here, we are always wrong or bashing someone or their dog.  I know I have made some shots at people on here in the past, but it was to those who I thought could handle a little ragging.



Really who cares

NOT I


----------



## willcox (Feb 26, 2010)

gatorswearjeanshorts said:


> Yep you caught me lurking around in the bushes.....I've got to the point where I could care less about posting on here.  It just gets old that even when someone poses a serious question to forum members it somehow gets twisted into a urination contest as to which breed is the best.  I know the "great debate" will never be settled.  All we can do is pick a hound out, put some huntin time on it, and decide if it suits what you are looking for.
> 
> The only reason I made this post is that it irks me to no end that no matter what myself or phathed post on here, we are always wrong or bashing someone or their dog.  I know I have made some shots at people on here in the past, but it was to those who I thought could handle a little ragging.





jaybo81 said:


> your ole matts buddy aint ya we hunted together tonight he said you were tryin to get a few feathers ruffled lol!



LOOKS TO ME LIKE THE CAT'S OUT OF THE BAG ON THAT SERIOUS QUESTION.   YOU KNOW ITS ALL FUN AND GAMES ON HERE TILL A SMART BUTT OR 2 GET A NERVE STRUCK BY SOMETHING SAID THAT MUST HIT CLOSE TO HOME I GUESS.    IF FOLKS CANT TAKE THE KIDDING THEY DONT HAVE TO AND SHOULDNT LOOK AT IT. JIMMY AINT THE ONLY ONE ON HERE THAT SOME MEDS WOULD HELP THE GREAT DEBATE GOES ON IN ALL DOG HUNTING BETWEEN DOG OWNERS AND ALWAYS WILL .  THE SAD THING IS THAT WILL BE WHAT COSTS US ALL OR OUR KIDS THEIR HUNTING. TO SURVIVE WE ALL GONNA HAVE TO STAND TOGETHER


----------



## GA DAWG (Feb 26, 2010)

willcox said:


> LOOKS TO ME LIKE THE CAT'S OUT OF THE BAG ON THAT SERIOUS QUESTION.   YOU KNOW ITS ALL FUN AND GAMES ON HERE TILL A SMART BUTT OR 2 GET A NERVE STRUCK BY SOMETHING SAID THAT MUST HIT CLOSE TO HOME I GUESS.    IF FOLKS CANT TAKE THE KIDDING THEY DONT HAVE TO AND SHOULDNT LOOK AT IT. JIMMY AINT THE ONLY ONE ON HERE THAT SOME MEDS WOULD HELP THE GREAT DEBATE GOES ON IN ALL DOG HUNTING BETWEEN DOG OWNERS AND ALWAYS WILL .  THE SAD THING IS THAT WILL BE WHAT COSTS US ALL OR OUR KIDS THEIR HUNTING. TO SURVIVE WE ALL GONNA HAVE TO STAND TOGETHER


It aint gonna cost us our future! When it comes down to it..Everybody will stick together and fight..Well all except a few old time bluetick breeders I know


----------



## coontreeinhook (Feb 26, 2010)

willcox said:


> Hey gose you should go back to the old avitar. Are the two walkers in your avitar a pair or what? Does one trail and the other tree ?



I hunted with two of Thomas Gose's dogs on a NiteHunt. Those two dogs, Clutch, and my dog Pete were in a cast together. Thomas has some pretty good dogs. I know every dog has a bad night, but Thomas's dogs looked better than Clutch and Pete that night... so that may or may not tell you what Mr. Gose has over there.


----------



## jaybo81 (Feb 26, 2010)

How about we have a gon tourney one weekend?


----------



## willcox (Feb 26, 2010)

coontreeinhook said:


> I hunted with two of Thomas Gose's dogs on a NiteHunt. Those two dogs, Clutch, and my dog Pete were in a cast together. Thomas has some pretty good dogs. I know every dog has a bad night, but Thomas's dogs looked better than Clutch and Pete that night... so that may or may not tell you what Mr. Gose has over there.




 I DONT DOUBT FOR A MINUTE THAT GOSE HAS SOME NICE ONES WAS JUST GIVING HIM A LITTLE POKE TO GET HIM WOKE UP


----------



## bluedog37379 (Feb 26, 2010)

Here is what it comes down to. There are good and bad in every breed of hound. There has never been a perfect 1 in any breed. When I hear someone saying they have 1, the next thing you hear is how they scratched out of a hunt for treeing off game. Most people find something they like and that is what they hunt. I have had the pleasure of hunting with great dogs of all breeds, but my choice is blue and it's that simple.


----------



## Blue Iron (Feb 26, 2010)

jaybo81 said:


> How about we have a gon tourney one weekend?


 
I'm in.


----------



## hoopdaddy (Feb 26, 2010)

Evan you might be right he is blue tri then some but if you look at him he is blue and trees coons if it aint blue it wont do plus i do have 
his half brother true tri color red head blanket back come for ahunt one night

                                          HOOPDADDY


----------



## lt kennels (Feb 26, 2010)

*time away from your wife!!!*



.....Is What I Like said:


> As I sit back and read many of these posts, and have posted on some topics before. I often wonder what is all the big fuss about dogs? There are some die hard fans of BLUE DOGS on this forum. So my question is to you guys.  WHAT QUALITIES MAKE THE BLUE DOG SUPERIOR TO A WALKER AND EVERY OTHER BREED??? I am sure everyone is wanting to hear from you experts on this subject matter so please let everyone on here know. Thanks for your time.


I would have to say you get to hunt longer with blooming ticks sorry guys  if the truth hurts!!! WALKER AND ENGLISH  are the way to go!!!


----------



## willcox (Feb 26, 2010)

lt kennels said:


> I would have to say you get to hunt longer with blooming ticks sorry guys  if the truth hurts!!! WALKER AND ENGLISH  are the way to go!!!



 MY OLD BODY IS TOO WORE OUT TO HUNT WALKER OR ENGLISH . DONT HAVE THE LEGS ANYMORE TO WALK TO ALL THOSE SLICKS WITH THE WALKERS AND MY EARS AINT GOOD ENOUGH TO HEAR THOSE WEAK MEALY MOUTH ENGLISH   I'LL STICK WITH OLE BLUE. I CAN TURN HIM OUT TONIGHT AND WHEN I GET TIRED I CAN JUST MARK MY SPOT ON GPS AND COME BACK THE NEXT NIGHT AND PICK RIGHT BACK UP. ITS KINDA LIKE WATCHING THE STORIES . IT DONT TAKE LONG TO CATCH BACK UP


----------



## jmfdakaniterider2 (Feb 26, 2010)

jaybo81 said:


> How about we have a gon tourney one weekend?



We could do that , but would the truth really come out after the hunt???????  

I don't think it would solve a thing


----------



## jmfdakaniterider2 (Feb 26, 2010)

lt kennels said:


> I would have to say you get to hunt longer with blooming ticks sorry guys  if the truth hurts!!! WALKER AND ENGLISH  are the way to go!!!



See what I mean everyone has one !!!!!!!!!!!!

























OPINIONS


----------



## jmfdakaniterider2 (Feb 26, 2010)

coontreeinhook said:


> I hunted with two of Thomas Gose's dogs on a NiteHunt. Those two dogs, Clutch, and my dog Pete were in a cast together. Thomas has some pretty good dogs. I know every dog has a bad night, but Thomas's dogs looked better than Clutch and Pete that night... so that may or may not tell you what Mr. Gose has over there.



No doubt Gose has some good dogs , but beauty is in the eye of the Beer holder..... I'm just sayin ya'll


----------



## coggins (Feb 26, 2010)

jaybo81 said:


> How about we have a gon tourney one weekend?



Shoot, we'd do it just to meet some of ya'll.


----------



## jmfdakaniterider2 (Feb 26, 2010)

coggins said:


> Shoot, we'd do it just to meet some of ya'll.



i'll be sure and double up on my meds so i will be normal to yall


----------



## jaybo81 (Feb 27, 2010)

coggins said:


> Shoot, we'd do it just to meet some of ya'll.



Thats what im screamin!


----------



## jaybo81 (Feb 27, 2010)

jmfdakaniterider2 said:


> We could do that , but would the truth really come out after the hunt???????
> 
> I don't think it would solve a thing



Im not tryin to solve nothin,Jus figured we could have a lil friendly gon tourney,And i dont get into the bluetick walker controversy Ive been in the woods with outstanding blue dogs and walker dogs and Ive been in the woods with blueticks and walkers that i wouldnt feed, A dog is a dog they all are going to have there  nights some good some bad!


----------



## jackmelson (Feb 27, 2010)

thats right with the moon full know and the boars ruttin.


----------



## GAcooner94 (Feb 27, 2010)

This is my opinion...I like any dog that will tree no matter what breed. I have owned a walker and a bluetick i currently hunt redbones. Statistically walkers have more wins than blueticks, but thats not because blueticks arent good its because there are less blueticks than walkers. You can look on the ukc website that the walker hound is the most commonly registered dog in the ukc. there are sone steriotypical traits of each breed though. like walkers are faster treers but blueticks have better noses. But no matter the breed if its trained right and hunted often it will be a good dog. to prove this the best dog i have ever hunted with was a  walker and redbone mix.


----------

